# Chest x ray for women



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,

My husband arrived in Sharjah last week and in order to get his residancy visa he needed to have a blood test and chest x ray.

Does anyone know if I will have to do the same.

The thoughts of it are terrifying me and I'm sure the person doing it will be terrified after lol.

Many Thanks,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband arrived in Sharjah last week and in order to get his residancy visa he needed to have a blood test and chest x ray.
> 
> ...



There is really nothing to be scared of! The blood test is over and done with in 2 secs (I'm scared of needles and just chose to look away!) and the chest x-ray is over in no time. Just do not wear an underwire bra and you won't even need to take it off. I just went in vest (which I got to keep on) but cause I had an underwire bra on, I had to take that off cause of the metal! It will all be done by a woman, so nothing they haven't seen before!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had mine done at the Sharjah Municipality hospital.

After the blood test, I went for the xray.
Just waited in the ladies waiting lounge.
Removed my bra, put on a gown, and waited to be called.
The xray took seconds- just stood against machine ( no skin is shown)

Done- easy, painless.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There is really nothing to be scared of! The blood test is over and done with in 2 secs (I'm scared of needles and just chose to look away!) and the chest x-ray is over in no time. Just do not wear an underwire bra and you won't even need to take it off. I just went in vest (which I got to keep on) but cause I had an underwire bra on, I had to take that off cause of the metal! It will all be done by a woman, so nothing they haven't seen before!!


A man took my chest x-ray. I went into a changing room, took my bra off and put on a gown, came out and he took the x-ray. Nothing invasive about it at all.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> A man took my chest x-ray. I went into a changing room, took my bra off and put on a gown, came out and he took the x-ray. Nothing invasive about it at all.


I must have been lucky!! I didn't even need to put on a gown but since my blouse was see-through, I was wearing a vest and she said to just wear that vest. I would have even got to hold on to my bra had it not been for that stupid wire in it! Mind you, she ushered me out as soon as it was done and I had to stuff my bra in my bag!!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Blimey, I had mine done in Abu Dhabi and didn't remove any clothing at all - even my underwired bra! I literally walked in, stood in front of the machine for 2 seconds and walked out again. It's nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi

the bllod test was very quick and over in seconds. i hate having blood taken but it was fine, they only take 1 thing full. as for the chest xray i didnt have it cos were trying for a baby so its possible that im pregnant.

im sure that you will be ok.

beck


----------

